# NO LONGER LOOKING . n Garage Band



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know a safe place to download Garage Band (older version) on my Imac? My system is OSX 10.9.5. I can find the new download but my Mac wont take it.
Thanks


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Just watching this thread - thanks for asking the question 

I have an older Mac and I don’t want to go beyond Mojave and can only find a version looking for macOS 11....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would see if anyone's archived it online somewhere. A facebook group (if you're signed up) would be a good place to start.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

torrent sites if you know how to use them


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

marcos said:


> Anyone know a safe place to download Garage Band (older version) on my Imac? My system is OSX 10.9.5. I can find the new download but my Mac wont take it.
> Thanksto an osx that will take the new


You might have to upgrade to a higher OSX. Depending on which imac you have you could be able to upgrade an osx that will take the new upgrade for garage band. If your imac came with 10.9.5 then it should be upgradeable to the newest osx. Check here.





Apple iMac Specs (All iMac Tech Specs): EveryMac.com


Tech specs for all Apple iMac models from the original to the current. Dates sold, processor type, memory info, hard drive details, prices and more.




everymac.com




Then if you can and want to, upgrade.








Upgrading OSX to the latest version - Macintosh How To


Since OS-X Mavericks (10.9) Apple have been releasing their OS X upgrades for free. This means if you have any version of OS X newer than 10.9 then you




www.macintoshhowto.com




As far as I know all the upgrades and the Garage band downloads are free. 
I did the High Sierra install on the Macbook pro I built with no problem. I presume that there is a way if you upgrade of not losing any info. If you want to stay with the OSX you have you might have to go on Kijiji or someplace like that to see if anyone has a disc of an older garageband for sale. 


Dave B4 said:


> Just watching this thread - thanks for asking the question
> 
> I have an older Mac and I don’t want to go beyond Mojave and can only find a version looking for macOS 11....


Not too sure if the link comes thru but from the sounds of it this should work for Mojave.
"GarageBand 10.3 is available now as a free download from the Mac App Store. Users of 10.2, the prior version, who are on Apple’s latest macOS Mojave beta may not be shown the update option in the new Mojave version of the Mac App Store, but deleting and reinstalling the app works to bring 10.3 to Mojave." It's from a site called venturebeat.com


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I think that method only works if I had downloaded Garage Band to my mac previously....

Anyway, here is a .dmg that I found. I make no claims that it is "safe," however...

Use at your own risk!









Download GarageBand Mac latest version in English


Download GarageBand for Mac in English: GarageBand for Mac without any known viruses, guaranteed availability, and at maximum download speed




www.malavida.com


----------

